
You Too Can Invest in a Startup Likely to Go Bust - georgedrummond
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-07/you-too-can-invest-in-a-startup-likely-to-go-bust
======
svantana
> Wool In The Gang, a supplier of knitting kits, was acquired for about the
> same price that investors put in; Crowdcube backers got a gift certificate
> in lieu of payment.

This had me scratching my head. Why would anyone invest in a company if you're
not even guaranteed payout in the (already unlikely) event of an acquisition?

